# New Tank Setup



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

I just bought a 210 gallon tank. This thing is huge!!! I built a stand for it, stained it and I just need to varnish it yet. Other than that, I am waiting for my background, heaters and filter, and some decorations from bigal's. Should have it all set up by the end of the weekend. I have 7 rb's about 5 1/2 inches in a 75 gallon right now. I think they are going to get lost in the new one. I will post pictures when it is set up, hopefully it does not go through the floor, that would be a pretty bad picture.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

WOW, should be a great setup....

What else are you going to add?


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

I bought the 2 13" bow and stern broken ship. That damn thing was $60 + shipping. I also got a bunch of fake plants. I have not figured out what else to put in there yet. Looking for ideas???


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

dood stuff. keep us posted.

U might want to check with some one regarding the weight that your floor can hold. Don't waste the tank.

All the best


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

yeah be careful with that tank man. If you had a basement I'd put it in there.

Nice bike too. R1? or 1000rr?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Congrats on the tank, I'm also getting a new tank this week







. What car is that on the last pic?


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> yeah be careful with that tank man. If you had a basement I'd put it in there.
> 
> Nice bike too. R1? or 1000rr?
> [snapback]895013[/snapback]​


I am probably going to get an ajustable floor jack. Better to be safe than sorry. The bike is a 2004 R1. I keep her warm in the winter and it is a good conversation peice.


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

JAC said:


> Congrats on the tank, I'm also getting a new tank this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a 1966 chevelle. I just bought it about 5 month ago. I also just bought the motor for it, I have to go to Iowa to pick it up yet. The motor is a 622 BBC, dynoed at 1152 hp but when I am done with it, it should have around 1300. Fun project but very expensive.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

you have some nice toys


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

killerbee said:


> you have some nice toys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some more pictures of the toys.

My Webpage


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE TANK CANT WAIT TO SEE IT SETUP.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice tank but your bike is the sh*t


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

It will be warm soon and I can drive it again. DAMN SNOW!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Extremedsm said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > you have some nice toys
> ...


Damn, how many projects are you taking in









U said it best " In the making......... Give me a couple years and this chevelle will be everyones nightmare. For those couple years it will be my nightmare!!! "


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice stand & tank.


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

Damn, how many projects are you taking in









U said it best " In the making......... Give me a couple years and this chevelle will be everyones nightmare. For those couple years it will be my nightmare!!! "















[snapback]895817[/snapback]​[/quote]

I pretty much have 3 project cars right now. I have a 91 awd tsi which runs in the 10's. I was going to try for the 9's this year until I ran into the motor for my chevelle. The chevelle when it is done will run deep into the 7's, alot of $$$$$ though. I am also going to try and make the fastest stock turbo dsm out there with a 92 awd laser. That is just sitting in the back yard and I work on it a little here and there when I have nothing better to do. I should just sell everything and buy one project but then I would have nothing else to do. Must keep busy.....


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> I pretty much have 3 project cars right now. I have a 91 awd tsi which runs in the 10's. I was going to try for the 9's this year until I ran into the motor for my chevelle. The chevelle when it is done will run deep into the 7's, alot of $$$$$ though. I am also going to try and make the fastest stock turbo dsm out there with a 92 awd laser. That is just sitting in the back yard and I work on it a little here and there when I have nothing better to do. I should just sell everything and buy one project but then I would have nothing else to do. Must keep busy.....
> [snapback]896158[/snapback]​


I thought you knew what dsm stands for Don't Stand Modifications







j/k man it must be nice to have money to put to into a lot of different projects and at once to









good luck to ya in getting your cars in the 9's and 7's.


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh, I am out of money now. After the tank and the motor that I just bought, I am broke!!!


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

I got the tank and the stand put up today. Oh my god, that sucked. I am still waiting for the filter and some decorations for the tank. Here is a picture of the empty tank. This thing is huge!!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Extremedsm said:


> Oh, I am out of money now. After the tank and the motor that I just bought, I am broke!!!
> [snapback]897038[/snapback]​

















your 7 rb are not going to know how to act in such a big tank.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I almost Got a Woody Looking at your tank.
Amazing thing


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

I got the rocks in the tank, tommorrows mission is to support the floor and hopefully my filter shows up so I can fill the tank and get the tank running for a couple days before I put the old rocks in the new tank and put the evil ones in their new house. Sometime this week, it should be done.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome tank but your bike is really amazing!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice tank i like it


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

I do not have the decorations for the tank yet so I had to compromise.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

:laugh: Nice tank and toys.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

lol great dog cage.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

You bringing me to some ideas for how to lock up my wife when i go out to drink with a couple friends Extremedsm :rasp:









Damnid this tank is huge







, wish you luck with the decorations and setup man
















View attachment 50089


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Someone aftermy own heart...Keeps his bike in the living room :nod:

Nice setup you got there,Lots of room for the p's, although it looks quite good with the dogs in it :laugh:


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

I got the tank filled with water and the floor supported. It has not fallen through the floor yet, so I think that is a good thing. I have two small filters running on it right now due to I did not get my Cascade 1500 yet. Tank is really hazy right now due to dirty rocks. I cleaned them really good but not good enough. It has cleared up some. I hope I get my other stuff Monday or Tuesday. This is alot bigger of a job than I thought. I think it will be worth it when it is all done.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

danm i didnt realize how huge it was till i saw you sitting in it, any way congrats, good luck


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> danm i didnt realize how huge it was till i saw you sitting in it, any way congrats, good luck
> [snapback]901956[/snapback]​


Those girls in there are my buddies girlfriends, not me.


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

They are in their new tank. It is not 100% done yet, but they are kicking ass in there. They swim the whole 210 gallons. They did not like to go to the top of the 75 but they do in the 210. I am going to put some sandstone in there yet, when the snow melts I am going out to my parents house where they have a bunch of it. I am going to get a couple more plants also. Here is a picture of it now.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Those are some damn lucky piranhas. I didn't realize the tank was anywhere near that big until you see two people sitting in it


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

thats looking excellent, plus you got it cycled fast









BTW- It wouldnt actually fall through the floor (unless its exceptionally overweight) but it would just do damage to the joists underneath. I wouldnt worry though as most house floors should beable to handle that much...in theory


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looks great.


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. I did not cycle the tank. I put all the water and most of the rocks from the old tank in the new tank and let it run for a couple days before I put them in it. It was not completly cycled but they will be fine. They are kicking ass all over the tank now. It is cool to see them swim around in the big area instead of the old set up. Now hopefully, they will breed when they get big enough. They are 5.5 inches, I hear they can start to breed at around 6.5 inches. I got them a big enough tank, so they better get busy!!!!!


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

very nice tank man... what are the measurements


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> very nice tank man... what are the measurements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


72x24x30


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thats awesome, they love u man


----------



## Extremedsm (Jan 27, 2005)

killerbee said:


> thats awesome, they love u man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they do. They swim the whole tank all day. It is cool to see them swim around in a big area.


----------

